# Eye Goo



## Mrs_Mac (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Fez is 18 weeks now and from the day he moved in he's had eye goo/bogeys. We were just wondering whether we can expect to be cleaning the goo forever or whether it's just a puppy thing?

Other than the bogeys and the normal puppy troubles Fez is an absolute star and the talk of the town.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's always got eye yuckies (technically called rheum) after he wakes up from a nap or in the morning--once in a while if he's been playing outside and gotten lots of dirt in his eyes. I expect, like humans, there's always going to be some base level of goo in the mornings. Blinking normally washes everything through to the nasolacrimal duct, but since there's no blinking during sleep, it gathers in the corner of the eye. I think Jasper's had less of it as he's gotten older, but it does still occur. If Fez (such a cute name!) also gets any sort of seasonal allergies, it may flare up a little--at least that's what happens to me during allergy season! As long as it doesn't look infected, it's pretty normal.


----------



## Mrs_Mac (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks redrover,

We think Fez' goo is all normal just seems to be quite a lot of it. He's like a grotty kid who needs his nose wiped before meeting the grandparents!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Some lines in the Vizsla breed are prone to two eye conditions called "entropion" and "ectropion". These are really conditions of the eyelids, due to slightly incompetent supporting musculature. The eyelids can turn slightly under (entropion) OR they can droop a little too much (ectropion), In this later condition, the drooping eyelids allow dust and debris to collect in the eye (it's sometimes referred to as the "catcher's mitt"), and then the eye goo is produced to flush out the debris. 

If there is a very pronounced muscle weakness, you will notice that your dog's eyes get droopy when he's tired, kind of like a bloodhound's eyes. Unfortunately, the only fix is surgery. My Willie Boy had to have this surgical correction on his lower lids, done by a certified veterinary ophthalmologist. His eyes are 95% better now, but still, when he's tired, I will see a little droopiness... And I still have to clean goop from his eyes sometimes. I used unscented baby wipes that I buy at Costco. But I do think a certain amount of eye goo is perfectly normal, especially in the summer when there's pollen in the air.


----------



## Mrs_Mac (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks mswhipple for the info. We think Fez' eyes look fine and he's recently seen the vet (not eye goo related) and is fine. We'll certainly keep an eye on...excuse the pun


----------

